# Indice et exposant dans iOS ?



## iSteph (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pas moyen de trouver comment mettre un indice (comme pour CO2) ou un exposant (comme pour 1er) dans Pages pour iPad. C'est quand même frustrant sur une appli de traitement de texte/mise en page ! Quelqu'un aurait la solution ?


----------



## Dead head (16 Juillet 2014)

iSteph a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas moyen de trouver comment mettre un indice (comme pour CO2) ou un exposant (comme pour 1er) dans Pages pour iPad. C'est quand même frustrant sur une appli de traitement de texte/mise en page ! Quelqu'un aurait la solution ?



Bonjour.

Près de trois ans après toi, je ne trouve pas, moi non plus, le moyen de mettre un exposant ou un indice dans Pages sur iPad. Aussi, je relance le sujet. Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?


----------

